# sudden death!



## guro (Jan 27, 2009)

Until now had no problem watching video clips with totem in gnome or dragon in kde, but the last 2 days, i have a weird problem.I can listen music files fine, but if i load a video to watch in both systems totem/dragon suddenly after 2-3seconds of playing it closes. Don't know what might be the fault, i reinstall totem just to see what happens but the same sudden death holds.Of course as music is being played well, i suppose that the problem might be in the back-end of video generator which i don't have any experience in this hierarchy, so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Djn (Jan 27, 2009)

Try starting your video player from a konsole window, then it ought to print an error message there.


----------



## guro (Feb 1, 2009)

I did what u said and load the totem from konsole window, in fact it worked perfectly. But when i initiate it from the Applications menu it just shut downs after 5 secs. Don't know why is this happens...?


----------



## guro (Feb 2, 2009)

i managed to get the error ... after some tries so if someone knows how to resolve this plz tell me:
[giorgos@ /usr/home/giorgos]$ totem
** (totem:3059): DEBUG: Init of Python module
** (totem:3059): DEBUG: Registering Python plugin instance: YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin
** (totem:3059): DEBUG: Creating object of type YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin
** (totem:3059): DEBUG: Creating Python plugin instance
The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)'.
  (Details: serial 806 error_code 176 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)


----------

